# [GRUB] Erreur 15 pour installer GRUB sur le MBR [Résolu]

## prentonmantoonsenva

Bonjour,

Je me suis lancé dans l'installation d'une Gentoo 2006 en stage 3 (comme préconisé sur le hanbook).

Malgré quelques galères, me voilà bloqué lors de l'installation de Grub dans le MBR.

J'ai suivi pas-à-pas le handbook suivant : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=0 et j'en suis ici : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#grub .

Voila une partie de fstab :

```
/dev/sda1             /boot

/dev/sda2             swap

/dev/sda3             /

```

Voici maintenant mon /boot/grub/grub.conf :

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda1

```

Puis je fais un grub --no-floppy (je n'ai point de lecteur de biscotte).

Ensuite une fois dans Grub, je saisi root (hd0,0), setup (hd0)... Et voila donc une erreur 15 !

En surfant un peu, je trouve ceci : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap4

Je fais tout ce que le tuto me dit de faire, mais je n'y arrive pas   :Sad: 

Je remercie d'avance pour vos propositions   :Very Happy: Last edited by prentonmantoonsenva on Wed Aug 23, 2006 7:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blasserre

hey bienvenue !   :Very Happy: 

et bravo pour ce premier post magnifique (format, orthographe...)

pour grub.... je connais pas, mais j'aurais plutôt mis :

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3
```

bon courage

----------

## titoucha

Bienvenue.

il faut mettre dans ta ligne 

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3 udev

```

modifies cette ligne et testes ça doit être bon.

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

Merci pour ta réponse rapide blasserre.

C'est effectivement ce que je ne comprends pas pourquoi mettre du root=/dev/sda3 alors que ma partition de boot est sur la dev/sda1... (grub n'est pas mon ami).

Grub va chercher mon noyau contenu dans ma partition racine (/) plutôt que sur ma partition /boot ? Ou bien ma partition /boot me sert uniquement pour le MBR ?

----------

## titoucha

Tu mets sda3 parceque en fait la partition de boot pour le démarrage est sda1 et ensuite dès que le kernel est chargé la partition root devient la partition sda3

Edit : je ne sais pas si je suis très clair.

----------

## blasserre

 *prentonmantoonsenva wrote:*   

> Merci pour ta réponse rapide blasserre.
> 
> C'est effectivement ce que je ne comprends pas pourquoi mettre du root=/dev/sda3 alors que ma partition de boot est sur la dev/sda1... (grub n'est pas mon ami).
> 
> Grub va chercher mon noyau contenu dans ma partition racine (/) plutôt que sur ma partition /boot ? Ou bien ma partition /boot me sert uniquement pour le MBR ?

 

il n'est pas le mien non plus... mais en toute logique :

tu lui demandes d'aller chercher le noyau dans un répertoire boot situé à la racine de la partoche root

donc il faut lui spécifier la "bonne racine" soit root=/dev/hda3

si tu avais mis root=/dev/sda1 il aurait fallu lui demander d'aller chercher le noyau à la racine de cette partoche

kernel /kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda1 

(ou ajouter un lien dans /boot pointant vers /boot mais c'est une autre histoire)

----------

## Darkael

 *prentonmantoonsenva wrote:*   

> Merci pour ta réponse rapide blasserre.
> 
> C'est effectivement ce que je ne comprends pas pourquoi mettre du root=/dev/sda3 alors que ma partition de boot est sur la dev/sda1... (grub n'est pas mon ami).
> 
> Grub va chercher mon noyau contenu dans ma partition racine (/) plutôt que sur ma partition /boot ? Ou bien ma partition /boot me sert uniquement pour le MBR ?

 

Erreur classique: en fait tout ce qui est après "kernel" sont des paramètres donnés au noyau linux, qui n'ont rien à voir avec grub (d'ailleurs c'est bien pour ça qu'on utilise la notation /dev/sdaX et non pas (hdX,Y) ). Ici "root=" désigne la partition contenant la racine / de ton arborescence.

Mais sinon qu'est ce qui s'affiche exactement quand il y a l'erreur 15?

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

Voila, c'est testé mais ca ne fonctionne point.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> il faut mettre dans ta ligne
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Ce qui devient :

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3
```

Il faut bien retirer le /boot entre kernel ICI/kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3[/code] ?

Je pense avoir pigé le pourquoi du /dev/sda3, mais je comprends pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas   :Confused: 

Lorsque que je fais un ls / je ne vois pas mon kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 mais j'en vois un dans /boot. Est-ce normal ?

Merci @ vous deux en tout cas   :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Oui car en principe tu as du monter ton disque /dev/sda1 dans un répertoire /boot qui se trouve à la racine de / et qui est physiquement dans /dev/sda3.Last edited by titoucha on Wed Aug 23, 2006 5:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Mais sinon qu'est ce qui s'affiche exactement quand il y a l'erreur 15?

 

Exactement ce qu'il y a sur ce handbook : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap4

(Je fais quand même un copier/coller pour vous montrer comment je suis fort en clic de souris   :Razz:  )

```
Exemple de code 4.1 : Sortie de GRUB - Configuration initiale

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no

Error 15: File not found
```

Last edited by prentonmantoonsenva on Wed Aug 23, 2006 5:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Mets moi le fichier /etc/fstab svp.

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

Le voila:

```

$nano -w /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1   /boot     ext2        noauto,noatime         1 2

/dev/sda2   none     swap       sw                           0 0

/dev/sda3   /           ext3        noatime                    0 1

proc        /proc        proc       defaults                    0 0

none       /dev/shm   tmpfs    nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0

```

Désolé pour le non-alignement en colonne, dans le text-area ca passe, en html non

----------

## CryoGen

 :Shocked: 

grub nous apprend que ta partoche hd0,0 est en xfs et toi dans ton fstab tu nous met ext2 ? y a un truc qui ne va pas là

----------

## titoucha

bon l'erreur vient du fait que ton /dev/sda1 ne se monte pas automatiquement chaque fois que tu veux mettre un nouveau kernel ou que tu veux modifier grub il faut le monter à la main par commande 

```
mount /boot et l'inverse umount /boot
```

maintenant sans l'avoir monter tu dois rien n'avoir dans /boot et ensuite en montant /boot avec la commande que je t'ai donnée plus haut tu dois voire apparaitre tout (kernel, grub, etc)

@cryogen c'est normal sa partition /boot est en nonauto et en fait tu vois la partition /, mais là il va y avoir un autre souc   :Confused: Last edited by titoucha on Wed Aug 23, 2006 5:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grub nous apprend que ta partoche hd0,0 est en xfs hors toi dans ton fstab tu nous met ext2 ? y a un truc qui ne va pas là

 

Désolé j'ai fait un copier coller du handbook sans vérifier de près le XFS. Voila j'ai éditer mon post comme mon grub l'indique.

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> bon l'erreur vient du fait que ton /dev/sda1 ne se monte pas automatiquement chaque fois que tu veux mettre un nouveau kernel ou que tu veux modifier grub il faut le monter à la main par commande 
> 
> ```
> mount /boot et l'inverse umount /boot
> ```
> ...

 

oui, dans son fstab c'est marquer ext3 et pas xfs...

----------

## titoucha

Ce que tu nous donnes c'est bien les fichiers qui se trouvent sur ta machine, parcequ'il y a pas mal d'incohérence.

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> bon l'erreur vient du fait que ton /dev/sda1 ne se monte pas automatiquement chaque fois que tu veux mettre un nouveau kernel ou que tu veux modifier grub il faut le monter à la main par commande 
> 
> ```
> mount /boot et l'inverse umount /boot
> ```
> ...

 

Je viens de faire cette manip, et il me dit que que /dev/sda1 est déjà monté sur /boot. et dans ma partition /boot, je vois cela :

kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

boot/

grub/

lost+found/

----------

## titoucha

que donne 

```
ls /boot/grub/*
```

----------

## blasserre

 *prentonmantoonsenva wrote:*   

> kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

 

ça me parait louche la version... 

à cette étape tu n'as pas encore booté sur tes partoches, les infos que tu nous envoie le sont donc à partir du livecd

tu ne te mélangerais pas les pinceaux entre les deux ?

question subsidiaire : tu as tenté via grub-install ?

 *le handbook wrote:*   

> Les développeurs de GRUB conseillent d'utiliser la commande grub-install. Cependant, si cette méthode échoue, vous devrez l'installer manuellement.

 

(je demande parce que c'est la seule méthode que j'ai utilisé dans ma vie... avant de remettre lilo)

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

Alors y'a plus de monde :

[*] default

[*] device.map

[*] e2fs_stage1_5

[*] fat_stage1_5

[*] ffs_stage1_5

[*] grub.conf

[*] grub.conf.sample

[*] iso9660_stage1_5

[*] jfs_stage1_5

[*] menu.lst

[*] minix_stage1_5

[*] nbgrub

[*] pxegrub

[*] reiserfs_stage_1_5

[*] splash.xpm.gz

[*] stage1

[*] stage2

[*] stage2.netboot

[*] stage2.eltorito

[*] ufs2_stage_1_5

[*] vstafs_stage1_5

[*] xfs_stage1_5

----------

## titoucha

Bon alors je ne vois pas ce qui pourrais ne pas fonctionner car les fichier que grub cherchait avant sont bien la ou ils doivent être, réessayes en allant directement dans le répertoire avec un 

```
cd  /boot/grub/
```

 en n'oubliant pas avant de vérifier que ton disque /boot est bien monter.

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *prentonmantoonsenva wrote:*   kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 
> 
> ça me parait louche la version... 
> 
> à cette étape tu n'as pas encore booté sur tes partoches, les infos que tu nous envoie le sont donc à partir du livecd
> ...

 

Ce sont les infos d'uname -a et j'ai lu que le nom avait peu d'importance, il suffit d'etre cohérant entre celui contenu dans /boot et dans grub.

 *Quote:*   

> Lorsque la compilation est terminée, copiez l'image du noyau dans /boot. Nommez votre noyau comme bon vous semble, mais retenez le nom que lui donnez, car vous devrez l'utiliser quand vous configurerez votre chargeur de démarrage. Vous pourriez utiliser le numéro de version, par exemple :
> 
> Exemple de code 15 : Installer le noyau
> 
> # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<version>
> ...

 

(C'est un extrait du handbook)

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> question subsidiaire : tu as tenté via grub-install ?
> 
>  *le handbook wrote:*   Les développeurs de GRUB conseillent d'utiliser la commande grub-install. Cependant, si cette méthode échoue, vous devrez l'installer manuellement. 
> 
> (je demande parce que c'est la seule méthode que j'ai utilisé dans ma vie... avant de remettre lilo)

 

Oui je l'ai fait mais le grub-install me donne droit à des I/O errors de fd0... malgres le --no-floppy

```
 grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
```

----------

## ghoti

D'après tes posts, ton disque est de type "SCSI", c'est-à-dire soit un véritable scsi, soit un Serial ATA (SATA) (il y a d'autres possibilités mais j'abrège  :Wink:  )

Mais aurais-tu également des disques IDE classiques (Parallel ATA - PATA) ?

Cela peut influencer la numérotation des disques.

En guise de vérification au moment du boot, tu peux toujours passer en ligne de commande et utiliser la touche tabulation pour vérifier la liste des disques et leur partitions respectives telles qu'elles sont vues par grub.

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Mais aurais-tu également des disques IDE classiques (Parallel ATA - PATA) ?
> 
> Cela peut influencer la numérotation des disques.
> 
> 

 

Oui j'ai un disque IDE dans un rack qui est effectivement branché.

Pendant le temps de manger, j'ai laissé un 

```
 install-grub --no-floppy /dev/sda
```

Et bonne pioche, après 1/2 heure de repas, il me dit qu'il a bien fonctionné. En revanche, lorsque j'édite grub.conf, je vois encore le mien... Je fini un emerge et je reboot pour tester

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

Je viens de redémarrer et je vois bien grub avec un beau splash.

Donc si j'ai bien pigé, mon install-grub ne m'a pas généré un grub.conf. Il l'a juste mis dans le MBR. Enfin si j'ai saisi le truc...   :Confused: 

En éditant la ligne du grub, je lis : 

```
kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3 udev
```

Malheureusemment, après avoir booté, je vois du texte pendant 1/4 de seconde et hop écran noir (non non, pas bleu   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

Mouarf, je suis trop mauvais.

Je suis en dual-screen, et j'avais éteints un écran. Pas de bol, mon prompt s'affichait sur celui-ci   :Embarassed: 

Merci à toute la communauté de gentoo.org   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Que vois-je ce matin un résolu sur ce thread, ça fait plaisir   :Very Happy: 

Install-grub ne génère pas ton fichier menu grub il s'en sert pour installer grub sur le MBR et la fois suivante grub va lire ce même menu pour lancer le système.

Il faut bien te rendre compte que tous les fichiers de configurations du système linux et unix en général, sont des fichiers textes et sont donc lisibles facilement

----------

